# My first regen (I think)



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

You don't need to get back in the car unless it tells you to continue driving, it will finish up next time you drive.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I understand that, but had I aborted this regen, then made a few more short drives with incomplete regens, I might have gotten a DPF that went past the max threshold for a regen. That was what I was trying to avoid.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> I understand that, but had I aborted this regen, then made a few more short drives with incomplete regens, I might have gotten a DPF that went past the max threshold for a regen. That was what I was trying to avoid.


You can abort regens as many times as you want without issue. The only risk is if you abort a regen when it's first getting started (pre-regen). It's a rare event, and only ever happened to me the first time at 115K miles of driving. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Got it. Thanks MilTown and Diesel for the clarification.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Don't worry about it. The car will handle it all on its own and it will let you know when intervention is necessary.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just for the record, when you shut the car off and the fan is running heavy duty, I have had regens complete as I drive in my addition and then I drive a half mile to my garage and the fan continues to run after I shut the car off, my theory is the regen in this case is complete, I have a 2 on my scangauge, but the DPF is VERY HOT and the fan is cooling everything down.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Interesting. In my case, the fan was running at a low speed. Almost didn't hear it.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

You may want to invest in a scangauge II, it will tell you for sure if you're vehicle is going through a regeneration cycle. It also monitors a ton of other useful information including how much soot has built up in your DPF, exhaust gas temperatures, boost, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AAMY86/ref=s9_acsd_al_bw_c_x_1


This thread that diesel linked above explains why it may be a good idea to purchase one if you haven't read it.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I decided against the SC because the presentation is much too antiquated and not particularly intuitive, although I have no doubt it's an useful tool. However, if Linear Logic comes up with a more modern interface, I'm all over it.
I'm still debating whether to try the Edge CTS2 again, as it's possible (and likely) that the one I received was faulty.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Scangauge is pretty basic, honestly if Chevy showed me when the regen was going to occur and all I wouldn't own the silly thing, I ONLY own it because of a design flaw of the manufacture. The flaw is a very short time during pre regen if I turn the car off it can cause a need for a manual regen. I wouldn't own the scan gauge if it were not for that. The scan gauge isn't sexy or anything like that, just a tool to keep me away from the dealer when possible.


----------

